# Long Putter...Revisited



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

A. Scott is leading the Open. A. Scott is using a long putter. The long putter is winning majors for those winners using one. The debate, evidently, is not about the length, but the anchoring to the body (belly, or chest) when using it. Using these anchoring points gives the user (allegedly) an unfair advantage over those players using traditional putters. A decision to it's legality is suppose be made sometime this fall by the ruling bodies of golf. 

Personally I don't care, one way or the other, about the use of the longer putters. The only gripe I might have is using one for measuring drops. I have a belly putter which I don't use, because I putt better with a 34" putter. Perhaps my belly is not large enough. :dunno:

If the long putter does indeed give a golfer an advantage, then everyone should either switch to one, or at the very least, have the right to give one a try.

We now have hybrids to make the game easier. We now have adjustable drivers to make the game easier. We have balls that make the game easier. We have extra wedges available to us to make the game easier. Why pick on a putter, that up to this point, is legal to use?

In the end, money will most likely be the determining factor to allow these longer putters to stay in the game. They will allow more players to continue to compete. Manufactures of these longer critters will have a big voice. I might be wrong. The fall season is not that far off.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

I totally agree with your point Frog. There's plenty of clubs out there that have some quirk to them, yet they don't get the same press as the poor belly putter.

As an aside, I followed Adam Scott on Friday and although he putted well, the thing that stood out for me was his courage to take on the difficult/dangerous shots. Where other pro's were laying/playing safe, Scott was going for the long carry or green in 2.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Last I saw Scott had it wrapped up. He played well and deserves the "Jug" for the up coming year. Would have like to see Els steal a win, but maybe next year.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

If the governing bodies decide to let players use longer putters of whatever style, it won't matter to me one way or the other. The only argument that makes sense to me is that maybe the club should be held in the hands and not anchored against the body. On the other hand, so many people have been using longer putters for so many years now that I wonder if it's fair to take away what they have grown up with.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Well, well. Els did in fact collect the win. I will have to drive into Vegas and collect on my bet. Saw the re-run of the last few holes. Wow, what things this game can do to you. Both, good, and bad. Glad he won one for the older crowd. :thumbsup:


----------

